# Asalto En Chiluca



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola a todos. 


Hoy, sábado 10 de octubre, por la mañana a eso de las 11:00, un amigo y yo fuimos asaltados mientras rodábamos en Chiluca. El asalto fué en la brecha que va de Espíritu Santo a Mazatla. Esta brecha tiene un perfil de forma de "V". Se empieza a bajar al salir de Espíritu Santo y después sube hacia Mazatla. El asalto fue en la parte más baja, donde 3 personas encapuchadas y con pistola en mano, nos sacaron del camino. Afortunadamente, después de tenernos boca abajo por unos 20 minutos aproximadamente y revisar todas nuestras cosas, sólo se quedaron con el dinero que traía en mi cartera y los celulares, dejándonos ir sin hacernos daño.
Es triste que esto esté sucediendo ahora en Chiluca que por muchos años se había mantenido seguro.

Tengan cuidado 
Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Mal pex que sitios que considerábamos seguros ya no lo sean, menos mal que no pasó a mayores y los dejaron ir sin daño físico.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Así es. Desafortunadamente se repitió el domingo. Un grupo de 7 ciclistas de Xinté también fué asaltado por 3 tipos con la misma forma de operar pero en distinto lugar. A ellos fué en el nuevo "Parque" Camaleón que creo que ahora le dicen "bebederos". 
Así que la cosa se puso peligrosa en Chiluca.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

De verdad que es una pena e indignante que este tipo de cosas sucedan. No puedo creer que ahora no podamos salir a rodar tranquilamente pues ya tenemos el riesgo de una asalto. 
Hace meses a Bruno lo asaltaron en el Desierto de los Leones y ahora esto. 
Una pena y a ponerle buena cara!


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

El domingo 10 de enero pasado hubo otro asalto en la misma zona y misma forma de operación. Lo mejor es evitar la zona.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, 
Las últimas semanas también han estado asaltando en el Desierto, por donde le dicen Disney. 
Aguas también. 
saludos


----------

